# Peach/Orange blush



## neotrad (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been looking for _true_ peach toned powder blush for ages! 
I have MAC Peaches, Foolish Me, Pinch O'Peach, NARS Orgasm, Gina, and some other domestic brands' blushes that're supposed to be peach/orange shades, but they're still not so peach on my NC15 skin. Orgasm and Pinch O'Peach are more like rosey pink than peach to me. Peaches and Gina look almost the same on my skin, and they show up more like...coral beige. I even tried MAC e/s in Paradisco as a blush, but it didn't show up much. 
Foolish Me is kind of close to what I'm looking for. So I'd say neon orange/peach is what I want. And I don't want any glitters in it.

Any recommendations will be appreciated! Thank you in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the way, has anyone here tried MAC Frankly Scarlet? If you have, I'd like to hear how you like/dislike it!


----------



## User67 (Jan 8, 2007)

Style is a really pretty frosty peach color. And Frankly Scarlett is a serious color! You have to apply it with a very, very light hand to avoid looking like a clown. You really have to work with it to get it to look right, I have it & honestly never use it because it's just too much work.


----------



## Katja (Jan 8, 2007)

*Are you looking for a certain brand of blush, or would drugstore be something you'd consider as well?

I just bought L'oreal True Match powder blush, and I really like it a lot.  I got it in precious peach, but I noticed that most of their blushes were more peachy or mauvey.*


----------



## neotrad (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Are you looking for a certain brand of blush, or would drugstore be something you'd consider as well?

I just bought L'oreal True Match powder blush, and I really like it a lot.  I got it in precious peach, but I noticed that most of their blushes were more peachy or mauvey.*_

 
I'm not looking for a particular brand's blush though I don't live in the US, so if it's a drugstore brand such as L'oreal, Maybelline, Max Factor, sometimes we don't have the exact same product over here as you do in the US. But if it really looks like what I'm looking for, I'd search it on ebay. Anyways, I will definitely go to a store to see if they have the L'oreal True Match powder blush in Precious Peach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 8, 2007)

NARS Gilda is similar but has more peach tones to it
Frankly Scarlett is a GORGEOUS COLOR
You could also call the mac pro store and try to get a Pain Stick in Genuine Orange or use the pigment called Genuine Orange


----------



## lDeelDee (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 

 
_I'm not looking for a particular brand's blush though I don't live in the US, so if it's a drugstore brand such as L'oreal, Maybelline, Max Factor, sometimes we don't have the exact same product over here as you do in the US. But if it really looks like what I'm looking for, I'd search it on ebay. Anyways, I will definitely go to a store to see if they have the L'oreal True Match powder blush in Precious Peach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks a lot!_

 
I too am searching for a fresh peach color.  I just bought Nars Gina and MAC Peaches thinking they might be somewhat different (but in the pan they're not) 

I read that Precious Peach doesn't really show up and Innocent Flush show sup more and is also Peach.  Actually the way Innocent Flush looks in the pan is exactly the color I want it to look on my face, but I'm iffy about majority of drugstore items.


----------



## user79 (May 30, 2008)

Hm it sounds like you are looking more for an orange blush, rather than a peach blush? Peach to me has pink understones. Under peach blushes I would recommend Nars Gilda, Bobbi Brown Apricot.

Under orange coral blush I would say Nars Taj Mahal, or Bobbi Brown Clementine.


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 30, 2008)

I love Nars Torrid. Its peachy.


----------



## QueenEmB (May 30, 2008)

MAC ccb in virgin isle or rich coral (pro) maybe?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 30, 2008)

Maybe you could try layering Foolish Me over something, like another blush, a cream blush or a CCB to make it pop?


----------



## jennfreak (May 30, 2008)

I am also on the hunt for a peach/orange blush.

I am a light skin asian, i have yellow/olive undertones.  What peach or orange blush would look good on me?


----------



## Temptasia (May 30, 2008)

Try NARS Luster (golden apricot) or Gilda blush.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 30, 2008)

Shimmer suggested using Acid Orange pigment as a blush...and it works great!  Used lightly with the 187 it comes out as a gorgeous peach with golden shimmer.


----------



## aziajs (May 30, 2008)

I heard someone recommend Off The Radar pigment as a blush.  I would also suggest Joyous beauty powder blush.


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 31, 2008)

Goddess blush was LE but prob on ebay.  It is very orange-peach.  I posted a swatch of it Neo-Sci-Fi swatches as a comparison to Spaced Out.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 31, 2008)

Raizin , its a reddish matte orange, used lightly i think u'll get the effect u want with ur skintone!


----------



## iluvmac (May 31, 2008)

I second Style!


----------



## pink_lariat (Oct 8, 2008)

If you are looking for an orange blush and think Gina does not have enough orange tone, then try Nars Taj Mahal. 

For matte peachy coral color, I like Nars Gilda.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 9, 2008)

try MAC Peachtwist


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Oct 12, 2008)

Love the MAC mineral blush - Nuance


----------



## kittykit (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladydee91500* 

 
_Love the MAC mineral blush - Nuance_

 
Me too!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 12, 2008)

Bare Minerals has a great peach color called Vintage Peach.  I got it in a kit called "The Fashion."  It's a true peach on me, but I'm a NC15.  I have to be careful because a lot of blushes turn orange on me (for instance, I can't wear Nars Orgasm).  This one is nice and fresh.  I also have Pinch Me, by MAC, which is a not-too-strong peach color on me, but it needs to be applied with a light hand.


----------



## chocokitty (Oct 12, 2008)

I also recommend MAC Nuance Mineralize Blush from the Sonic Chic collection.


----------

